# fish and chips - take 2 Food Experiment



## bev (May 4, 2010)

Fish and chips and peas at sainsburys cafe.

fish - 30 carbs
chips - 50 carbs
peas - 7 carbs
sauce - 5 carbs

92 carbs - 50/50 over 4 hours

pre - meal - 15 (forgot to bolus for a cake he made at school!)
correction given
1 x hour test - 15.1 (not bad considering the starting point)
2 x hour test - 16.1 (correction given of 1 unit )
3 x hour test - 15.1 (correction given and temp basal of 130% for an hour)
4 x hour test - 12.3 
 3am - 8.3 (took temp basal off)
waking level - 5.8



I decided to do the experiment tonight because its parents evening tomorrow.Bev


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2010)

1 piece of battered cod(shop bought)
oven chips
mushy peas
dollop of coleslaw(homemade)

5mgc of byetta at 17.30

pre meal-6.6(good start)
1x hour-6.2(very surprised loking back i went up a wee bit last time around  8.9)
2x hour-6.7(steady as she goes)
3x hour-6.8(soundage)
4x hour-6.6(back to the start lol)

Well im more then chuffed with these results , all i can say is BYETTA YOU ARE MY HERO!


----------



## tracey w (May 5, 2010)

Fish, chips and mushy peas from chippy
1 round bread

carbs = 150gm
22.8 units

70/30  dual wave over 4 hours 30 mins

pre meal  7.6mmol

1 hour= 15.1 (1.5u correction)
2 hour= 15.8 (1.5u correction, override pump)
3 hour= 17.9 (1.5)
4 hour= 13.8 (1.5)

woke to 8, definately rethinking fish and chips, must of underestimated carbs, did weigh chips, but guessed fish and peas?


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2010)

Tesco breaded cod and oven chips, plus ordinary peas, followed by ice cream and tinned peaches. 13 units novorapid.

pre-meal : 3.9 mmol/l
1 hour     : 12.4 mmol/l eek
2 hour     : 12.8 mmol/l (this is crazy - might have to throw the others away, there were 4 in box!)
3 hour     : 10.4 mmol/l (must be difference between breaded and battered - last time BG was perfect!)
4 hour     : 6.5 mmol/l 

Well, that was a bit of a surprise! Last time I never went out of range, so it must have a lot to do with it being a different fish covering. I am wondering if timing of injection might help - inject half an hour earlier maybe, but always nervous of doing that and then hypoing and not being able to get back up again quickly enough because I have a stomachful of fatty food, which has happened before. I think I might have to remove the covering of the fish before I eat the rest.


----------



## glodee (May 5, 2010)

Battered Cod, half portion chips and mushy peas - Chippie.

Pre meal 8.3

(3 Units Apidra)

1 Hr pp = 8.8
2 Hr pp =8.6
3 Hr pp =12.2 (Sorry - ruined it- Cheated! Had 2 crackers here!!)
4 Hr pp =


----------



## getcarter76 (May 6, 2010)

2 x Cod fishcakes, chips and peas - Not just any food...M+S food 
*
Carbs*: 26.2g / chips: 15.6g (third of a box) / peas - 5g - TOTAL = 46.8 (surprisingly lower than i thought)

Pre meal (at 2030 hrs i hasten to add - kickboxing night so this can vary hugely) - 7.2 (quite good considering i have burnt about 500+ calories and can run high)! Injected 12 units of Humalog (normally i would do 10u but i have had previous with fish and chips!)

1 hour: 5.9 mmol/l
2 hour: 7.0 mmol/l 
3 hour: 7.5 mmol/l (hmmmmm as i thought its creeping up)
Due to the time now i have injected my lantus. Given 24 units as the chips are a mare with me. Normal dose is about 22 but i have done a lot of exercise so i expect it to run low...hopefully not in my boots though.
4 hour:

If i am still up to do the above one i shall it in. If not then i am in beddy byes zzzzzzzz zzzzzz night night everyone....

Bernie xx


----------



## aymes (May 7, 2010)

Doing this tonight. Shop bought scampi and chips plus tartare sauce, total 60g carbs (I'd have estimated more but that's what the box says!)

Could be an interesting one, not eaten anything (other than a few biscuits) yesterday or day so wonder how my body will react...

start: 9.5 +1 unit correction
1hr: 9.6
2hr: 13.1 - grrrrr
3hr: 15.3- not happy, will test again in half an hour and correct if it's not improving
3.5hr: 14.9 - 2 units correction 
4hr: 11.6

woke up on 4.5. Looking back to the last experiment I managed to stay under 10 the whole time. That time the food came from the chip shop, maybe this means I should stick with takeaways......!!


----------

